# Foreign Wife Visiting Philippines First Time



## Lowfijunkie (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got married last month to a foreign woman from country that requires visa to enter the philippines.
We dont have time to apply for her visa because they dont have philippine consul / embassy in her country. 

If i show the proper documentation of marriage certificates to immigration, will they allow my wife to enter the philippines ( 1 month).

thanks..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Lowfijunkie said:


> I just got married last month to a foreign woman from country that requires visa to enter the philippines.
> We dont have time to apply for her visa because they dont have philippine consul / embassy in her country.
> 
> If i show the proper documentation of marriage certificates to immigration, will they allow my wife to enter the philippines ( 1 month).
> ...


That's a good question and doubt members would have accurate information for you. My "guess" would be no. In fact the airline transporting her here will not board her to come to the Philippines without that visa I'm sure.

Best thing would be to contact the Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs to get any legal information and requirements.



Good Luck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lowfijunkie said:


> I just got married last month to a foreign woman from country that requires visa to enter the philippines.
> We dont have time to apply for her visa because they dont have philippine consul / embassy in her country.
> 
> If i show the proper documentation of marriage certificates to immigration, will they allow my wife to enter the philippines ( 1 month).
> ...


You will not be allowed in minus a visa if you are from certain countries.. been there seen that, and the airline will not let her board minus a visa if she is from a country that strictly requires a visa

Which county is your wife from ?

Contacting DFA can be a pain and amazingly the staff at DFA are short on their geography as well

An Indian emailed to DFA about multiple entry for him, being married to a Filipino.. the reply from DFA was amazing ... it went something like "do proceed to Islamabad for processing your multiple entry visa ... "

Need I say more ?


----------

